# Bonding: Favorites



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Is it fair to assume that dogs have favorites among the household? Or is this too much to assume for a dog? For example, when Benny sees someone come home from work/school, his reaction will range from a greeting at the door, nothing special; to crying, jumping, running around, etc. 

Is there a reason for these different greetings? Could it be based on respect, or is it based on favorites? Or is it possible we just don't know the true answer?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my lot respond to everyone walking thought the door in the same way. they jump up on the person. but if you ignore them they get bored and go sit down. 

however as you are talking about dogs having favorite people Gypsy has definitely chosen my mum. she is upstairs with her now, where as Inca and Echo are with me. this is the way it has always been.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Well I'm glad to know Benny's not the only one who jumps on everyone who walks in.  It's also fascinating how they choose their favorites.


----------



## progressivetruth (Jan 21, 2010)

I know Oreo has his favorites. There is my neihbor Gary, I really do not know this man. Oreo Loves HIM! I have a friend, Candice that I refer to Oreo as "friend". If I say that word, he will look to her house and run to her if she is out. Now I have other people, and one Judy, he is very calm and quiet with. My cousin, Paula, he is very protective with, since she has eye surgery. Paula believes Oreo knows she can not see. Then, there is one that he has bit twice and lifted his leg on once. So, I tend to believe dogs in general know the difference and Oreo really has his picks.


----------

